# illinois - meca - sat july 18th



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

anyone going to this?

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-18--09IL.pdf

will be my first time at a competition. looking forward to getting some input on my car and hearing other systems.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

On call next weekend so I can't. Though I think I wouldn't mind actually showing up.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bumpdizzle!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ended up taking 1st place in my class, "phat install" 1st place, and 2nd place in the rta eq contest.

to say that i am very happy would be an understatement! not bad for a rookie, eh? 

hybrid audio rules!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nice job Benny!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn Benny, way to be man! Congrats on taking first !


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations, do you have any pictures of your installation?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

yes - here are some. i have a build thread here, but these are some of the highlights. i would not consider it a "flashy" install by any means, but i guess the judge really liked it.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Benny, do you know Ryan Ferando? I think he showed me some photos of your car at one point.


----------

